# March 2014 Photo Contest Comments



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

:doggieplayball:


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL! Mamba with the Frisbee GSDAlphaMom!


----------



## BlairTheGSD (Feb 14, 2014)

*Leaping in Snow*

So far loving Warden leaping in snow! @Eiros


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

BlairTheGSD said:


> So far loving Warden leaping in snow! @Eiros



Oh thank you!! ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Man I have a few good photos for this...not sure what to pick!


----------



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

GSDAlphaMom....best pic I have ever seen. Looks like your pup is dancing. <3


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oisin's Aoire cracks me up! Love these pictures!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Spooks - beautiful shot of Dagr!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

OUtbrat79- that pic was awesome. I'm going to assume Ammo does everything with gusto!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> LOL! Mamba with the Frisbee GSDAlphaMom!


:thumbup: Defintely ! Love these pictures they are al lso great.


----------



## ashtonbrady45 (Sep 16, 2015)

Yeah! Really good to see that kind of stuff I'm too seen this first time.


----------

